# Can I Still Use This Bottle Of Synarel



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am having problems obtaining Synarel in my area but I still have an opened bottle that I used for my last cycle. I last used it in the middle of February and the expiry date on it is May 2014.

Can I still use this unopened bottle as Im running out of time and need to start on Monday?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Is the bottle open or unopened? An expiry date of end of May means that the company won't guarantee stability of the product beyond this date. In reality products don't suddenly stop working from one day to the next but over time they can degraded and lose efficacy. If you really can't source the product then call clinic for advise. They may be happy for you to switch to an alternative down regulating drug that you can get hold of locally.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The expiry is next year - 2014.

I could not work out from your first post if it is party used or not?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Doh, sorry    I misread and thought it was expiring tomorrow!


As Holly has said we can't work out whether the bottle has already been opened or not? Need to know this before we can advise.


----------

